# Inpatient and 99024



## fredcpc (Dec 2, 2010)

Our surgeon admitted a patient for a major surgery. The surgery was don't on the first inpatient day, and the surgeon saw the patient again on the second day and discharged him. I know we bill the procedure code for the first day, but how about the second day? Can we use a 99024 while the patient is still in the hospital?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 6, 2010)

*You can / We don't*

You can if you want to keep a record of all visits. Be we do not bother to record the inpatient follow-up visits. They aren't reported to insurance in any case. Just more paperwork.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

